# My 2nd amendment right has been violated.



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

I have lived at my current residence for close to 4 years (apartment complex). In our lease somewhere it states that I am NOT allowed to have ANY firearms. Now every quarter we have these BS "inspections" where they come in to my home and inspect the condition of our home, Honestly i think it is just legal way for them to invade my privacy, but that is a hole nother story.

Every time the Inspections role around, my Wife gets paranoid about my firearms being in the house. I have told her multiple times that I dont care what the lease says, I have a 2nd amendment right to keep and bear arms. She doesn't care and wants them hidden outside of the house to avoid conflict. I have pleased her for the 4 years we have been here, but i am tiried of having to hide my "legally owned and registered long guns".

I am not sure what I should do. just keep hidding my guns, or leave them out in the open for them to openly see. I can not afford to loose my lease for a stuipid violation, but at the same time I feel like the 2nd amendment right is 1 reason why this country is so great, but if I have to hide my legally opened firearms to avoid being evicted then what right do I actually have? Dam If only Uncle Ted was here for my inspection.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

sounds like you live surrounded by left wing liberals.unfortunately they are within thier rights as well.to make up B.S. rules and restrictions for their property.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

I had my 12 gauge taken away from me after defending my private property, in my home. Moved to a red state. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Unfortunately we have lost a lot of Constitutional rights over the years. They do have that right to require no firearms...though I think it's stupid.
I would just hide them. Never could figure out the leftist/Socialist mindset when it comes to guns. It's a documented fact that less crimes are commited in areas that allow right to carry to citizens. 
But, liberals have never made much sense to me anyway.


----------



## PinHeadMan (Oct 16, 2011)

Do you have a safe to keep them in? I can't imagine any reason they would have to force you to open the safe, it would have nothing to do with an "inspection" of your home's condition. Just tell them your wife have a ton of jewelry or other valuables.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Just keep hiding them.
Pick the battles worth fighting.


----------



## OldeDelphArcher (Dec 10, 2009)

I can tell you what to do, the obvious is to move somewhere else. Only an idiot would live under those conditions giving their hard earned money to an anti american communist landlord. Move out!!!!!!! no offense meant.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know if the landlord is an "anti american communist", but yeah. Why sign a rental agreement then complain about it?

Lots of Texas subdivisions have home owner's associations that tell you what color you can paint your house, or what kind of shrubs you're allowed to grow, or whether you can hang your laundry out to dry in the back yard. If you don't like it, you don't sign the contract... simple.

It's not a constitutional right issue. For example, your first amendment rights to freedom of speech don't apply here at archerytalk, because you agreed to the terms to join the forum. The admins here can edit or delete or ban people however they choose, same as any forum. The constitution has nothing to do with it.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

Arrowwood said:


> I don't know if the landlord is an "anti american communist", but yeah. Why sign a rental agreement then complain about it?
> 
> Lots of Texas subdivisions have home owner's associations that tell you what color you can paint your house, or what kind of shrubs you're allowed to grow, or whether you can hang your laundry out to dry in the back yard. If you don't like it, you don't sign the contract... simple.
> 
> It's not a constitutional right issue. For example, your first amendment rights to freedom of speech don't apply here at archerytalk, because you agreed to the terms to join the forum. The admins here can edit or delete or ban people however they choose, same as any forum. The constitution has nothing to do with it.


+1.......you chose to live there.....you signed on the dotted line to live by the standards...


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

It could be the property insurance company driving the restriction. And keep in mind that insurance companies have excellent risk data and analysis -- that is how they make their money.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Arrowwood said:


> I don't know if the landlord is an "anti american communist", but yeah. *Why sign a rental agreement then complain about it?* Lots of Texas subdivisions have home owner's associations that tell you what color you can paint your house, or what kind of shrubs you're allowed to grow, or whether you can hang your laundry out to dry in the back yard. If you don't like it, you don't sign the contract... simple.
> 
> It's not a constitutional right issue. For example, your first amendment rights to freedom of speech don't apply here at archerytalk, because you agreed to the terms to join the forum. The admins here can edit or delete or ban people however they choose, same as any forum. The constitution has nothing to do with it.





trimantrekokc said:


> +1.......you chose to live there.....*you signed on the dotted line to live by the standards.*..


Because these kinds of clauses are buried in the several pages of a lease. Have you ever actually tried to read the whole thing? It is easy to bury stuff they don't want you to know about until after you have signed the agreement.

One apartment complex here has a provision buried in it that states you can not park a vehicle with any damage (dents, dings, scratches, etc.) in their parking lot. One day out of the blue the management decided to enforce that clause. Several folks came home or got up in the a.m. to find their vehicles had been towed. Was all over the news. Nothing the tenants could do but pay the $$$ for towing costs. And these weren't cars that had major damage, just the stuff that happens in parking lots.

So it can be easy to overlook things in a lease...


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Call the NRA to see if they want to help you fight this in court. It has likely come up before for them (just my guess though) and they may be able to tell you if such a case can be won. 
I agree with the member that said get a safe and keep them in there, put the safe in a closet, conceal any markings that make it look like a gun safe, they may not even see it or know what it is if they do see it. Keep the key away from your wife. If they ask what is in it tell them none of their business.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

> It is easy to bury stuff they don't want you to know about until after you have signed the agreement.





> So it can be easy to overlook things in a lease...


 Yeah,* if you don't read it*... I have no sympathy for anyone who signs a contract they didn't read or don't understand. I doubt the nra will either.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

The NRA lives to take on anti gun issues, ask the city of Morton Grove and Washington DC, though something like this may not rise to their level of concern.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

The nra already went through this, with public housing. They won an out-of-court settlement that prevents the San Francisco housing authority from banning guns in a lease, probably because it's federally funded housing. A couple states have laws about this too, but it's not likely they'll be able to prevent landlords everywhere from saying what can come in their buildings. Lots of apartments ban water beds, pets, or whatever else they feel like.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Is there a constitutional amendment on pets and waterbeds like there is on firearms? No, not trying to be a smart *****, just saying.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

You won't find much of anything in the constitution that applies to agreements between private parties, whether it's guns or waterbeds. It was written mostly to define and limit the scope of the federal government, not contracts between citizens. That's why the nra won the settlement, federal $ was involved.

The asterisks in your post are a perfect example - we agreed to the terms of this site when we signed up. We can't use just any language we want here, because we agreed to this. Have our first amendment rights been violated? Of course not, we gave them up to post here. But we're free to start our own website and say whatever we want.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Probably an Insurance issue.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


eaglecaps said:


> I had my 12 gauge taken away from me after defending my private property, in my home. Moved to a red state. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## camarojsmith (Feb 21, 2011)

It's considered private property. It's the property owners call. If you know when the inspection will be, I would just hid them or take them somewhere.


----------

